# Best budget mod and why?



## ivc_mixer (16/10/18)

So, let's say you have about R1000 to spend on a new mod. What would you get and why?

I love my Smoant Charon TC 218 but want another mod I can alternate it with. Alas, the budget is tight so I cannot afford something which costs more than say R1000. 

What I love about the Smoant is it's durability (been dropped a few times) and it's lightning quick ramp-up time. Press button, boom, vapor!

Suggestions? And why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (16/10/18)

If you want something decent and reliable for your budget you can't go wrong with a geekvape imho. 

I have an Aegis 100w and a Blade 235w and love them both. The Aegis is tough as nails and is my mod that goes with to site visits (heavy industrial sites) and on fishing/camping trips etc. The Blade is also pretty tough (the body is aero-grade hard plastic, a positive or negative depending on your tastes) and the dual 21700 capability means it can run big builds at high watts all day without fail.

Lastly, I also enjoy a quick ramp-up time, and these are some of the quickest out of all my mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (16/10/18)

Check out the Modifined Serius 200w.
http://modefined.com/sirius-2/

Modefined are the sister company of Lost Vape, they offer a budget Mods with great features but not to the extent of the Paranormal or Theron.



I have one and paid under R1000.
PROS:

I like the look of the mod, it’s different and I haven’t not seen many around
The form factor is great, really small mod IMHO, feels great in hand
Not to heavy and build quility is exceptional
Side Fire Button made out of metal it’s big and clicky
Uses a 3 button interface - Up, Down and Enter
Simple menu system that works
Fires Instantly
CONS:

5x clicks does not switch the mod off, it has a sleep mod after 30min.
Or remove the batteries
When you screw on a tank, mod does not suggest a Wattage - got used to this feature on my Vandy Vape Pulse 80w Squonk Mod
www.vapeco.co.za have a Red and Blue in stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/10/18)

Another good option is the Vaporstorm Puma 200w




I enjoy this dual 18650 mod a lot, you have to see it and hold it in real life to appreciate the quility.

PROS:

It’s cheap and light weight, expect to pay around R650
Made out of ABS Plastic to reduce weight. Well made and pretty shock resistant from my experience.
Small Form Factor, feels great in hand
Lots of Colours and Designs to suite your RTA/RDA
Hits hard enough
CONS:

ABS Plastic Mods not everyone’s cup of tea

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Another good option is the Vaporstorm Puma 200w
> View attachment 148578
> 
> View attachment 148579
> ...





CaliGuy said:


> Another good option is the Vaporstorm Puma 200w
> View attachment 148578
> 
> View attachment 148579
> ...



I have one.

Great mod for the price.

One Con for me is that you can lock it.

Running my Dead Rabbit RTA on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)

Two other mods for under R1000 is the Wismec Gen3 and Tesla WYE

Wismec Gen 3 - Price around R700

Pro
Build quality
Size
Feel in hand
Firmware upgrade

Con
Does get hot if chain vaping
Display screen to dark

Tesla WYE - Price around R800

Pro
Light weight
Ramp up fast
Size
Feel in hand
Firmware upgrade

Con
Not all the colors look good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/10/18)

SMOANT RANKER - R700
great mod. on the bigger side but colour screen, upgradable firmware.
MOONBOX KIT WITH MOONSHOT RTA - R 650
SIGELEI vCIGO K3 KIT- R550 WITH O9 sub-ohm tank- Great value for money


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/10/18)

Why hasn't the DRAG been mentioned yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I have one.
> 
> Great mod for the price.
> 
> ...


Mine locks. Just update firmware

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/10/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Why hasn't the DRAG been mentioned yet?


Awesome budget Mod, for me the VooPoo Drag could be so much better if it didn’t have such sharp edges, great mod but uncomfortable to hold and it’s bulky. 

The new Drag 2 or even the Drag Mini (sadly built in battery) should have a better in hand feel.


----------



## Paul33 (16/10/18)

Noisy cricket v2 has to be the best bang for buck. R599 for a little beastie that never says die

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Noisy cricket v2 has to be the best bang for buck. R599 for a little beastie that never says die



Can't argue with this. 

It'll probably go down as one of the best mods in history regardless of price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/10/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Can't argue with this.
> 
> It'll probably go down as one of the best mods in history regardless of price.


I have a bit of an infatuation with mine I won’t lie


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (16/10/18)

Smoant Cylon TC 218 - R800 from vapeking.

Built like a tank.
Awesome colour screen.
Takes 30mm atties.
Battery life is great.
Hits like a freight train.

Looks and feels great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (16/10/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, let's say you have about R1000 to spend on a new mod. What would you get and why?
> 
> I love my Smoant Charon TC 218 but want another mod I can alternate it with. Alas, the budget is tight so I cannot afford something which costs more than say R1000.
> 
> ...


You might look at the Pico dual by eleaf.I needed a walk around for work and I found this at FT for the cheap.Well built and straightforward it's definitely a work horse.I use it just about every day and it taken multiple drops on hard surfaces. Goes to 200w so there's power to spare.The only negative (not for me) is a 24mm tank is the limit it'll take.I've seen some good deals on the Alien mod of late,another fine one.If you're not in a big hurry the big China outlets (Fasttech, 3fvape ect.) are the places to find bargains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

